# What's your fav tv show?



## Crickets (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, let's try to keep it inside the current decade. Also what is your fav movie or movie series?


Mine are 

tv show: time warp

movie: The Godfather series


----------



## Waynilein (Nov 19, 2008)

Crickets said:


> Yeah, let's try to keep it inside the current decade.
> ...
> The Godfather series


I'm detecting an anomaly!

My favorite movie is Die Welle, and I almost never watch TV.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

okay now im SCARED. JUST last night i was thinking of making this EXACT same topic and titled "your favourite tv shows?" also 
stalker... 

Well anyway

Favourite TV shows of all time: The simpsons, Seinfeld, Trailer Park Boys, DragonballZ, Kenny VS Spenny

Favourite moves of all time: Shaun of the dead(seen about 17 times and can almost receit the whole movie word for word ) , Hot Fuzz, Simpsons Movie, The Dark Knight


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 19, 2008)

Tv Show - Smallville


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2008)

tv show - a battle between family guy and futurama.
movie series - gotta be star wars
actual favourite film - 12 angry men.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 19, 2008)

Fave TV program - Top Gear
Fave Movie - Transformers. I could watch that over and over again. especially on bluray.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 19, 2008)

TV show - How i met your mother


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 19, 2008)

TV - Seinfeld or LOST
Movie - I'll come back.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 19, 2008)

Kyle XY (ABC needs to start showing the 3rd season )


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 19, 2008)

TV Show - Bleach and Heroes


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2008)

Doctor Who.


----------



## Crickets (Nov 19, 2008)

Waynilein said:


> Crickets said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, let's try to keep it inside the current decade.
> ...



I meant the tv show lol srry


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> okay now im SCARED. JUST last night i was thinking of making this EXACT same topic and titled "your favourite tv shows?" also
> stalker...
> 
> Well anyway
> ...



Have you seen Fun Fat Boy Run? It seems to follow the trend. 

TV- The Office, Seinfeld, Time Warp, Mythbusters and The Universe
Movie- The Italian Job......hands down... seen atleast 30 times... at least once a weekend for the last six months. (when I go the movie) plus a couple more times.


----------



## Rama (Nov 19, 2008)

#1. Married with children.
#2. The Simpsons or Seinfeld.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

rckclmb124 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > okay now im SCARED. JUST last night i was thinking of making this EXACT same topic and titled "your favourite tv shows?" also
> ...





Rama said:


> #1. Married with children.
> #2. The Simpsons or Seinfeld.




@rckclimb: Yes I have  not as good as others but still VERY good movie. I love simon pegg 

@Rama: Rama, TERRIFIC taste in shows!  my favs!


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 19, 2008)

"The Big Bang Theory", "Two and a Half Men", and "My Family" are some of my favourite T.V shows.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 20, 2008)

TV Shows:
House, Family Guy

Movies:
The Dark Knight, Black Hawk Down, Saving Private Ryan, Stand By Me, 12 Angry Men, American History X, Kids


----------



## toast (Nov 20, 2008)

1. Macolm in the Middle.
2. Scrubs.

They're really really close though.

Moviesss:
I am Legend,
Wall-e


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2008)

I also love Malcolm in the Middle, Everbody Loves Raymond, My Wife and Kids, Family Guy, old Spongebob Squarepants, Mr. Bean, Torchwood. The list oges on.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 20, 2008)

Definitely got to be Heroes


----------



## Jai (Nov 20, 2008)

TV show: Whose Line Is It anyway, hands down.


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 20, 2008)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## jcuber (Nov 20, 2008)

The simpsons, family guy, how I met your mother... the list goes on forever. by the way, has anyone ever seen the big bang theory? they actually have a few cubes on a shelf on one of the sets.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 20, 2008)

How I Met Your Mother is definitely my favorite show.

Movie...Happy Gilmore.


----------



## shidonii (Nov 20, 2008)

I love The Office (US) and Dexter!
Too many movies to choose from.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 20, 2008)

For some strange reason, I've always loved Futurama. It doesn't make me laugh, so I'm not sure why, but I love watching it :]
also Seinfeld is great!

as for movies... I like the action packed comic-book movies like Spiderman. Corny, but entertaining


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 20, 2008)

jcuber said:


> ...by the way, has anyone ever seen the big bang theory? they actually have a few cubes on a shelf on one of the sets.




That's one of my favourite shows! I mentioned it before.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> How I Met Your Mother is definitely my favorite show.
> 
> Movie...Happy Gilmore.





ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> For some strange reason, I've always loved Futurama. It doesn't make me laugh, so I'm not sure why, but I love watching it :]
> also Seinfeld is great!
> 
> as for movies... I like the action packed comic-book movies like Spiderman. Corny, but entertaining



HelliamChow: OH YES! how could I forget about Happy Gilmore!

Alex: Yay! more seinfeld fans!


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 20, 2008)

Dexter, Office, The Big Bang Theory
all great


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 20, 2008)

Movie: Jerry Maguire


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 20, 2008)

anyone who doesn't like Seinfeld is a Communist.

haha. thats like top 3 dumbest things i've ever said :]


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> For some strange reason, I've always loved Futurama. It doesn't make me laugh, so I'm not sure why, but I love watching it



Futurama is the only TV show that I will say I love. There are other shows that I like, but they all pale in comparison. I still laugh at it, even though I have seen every episode many times. Truly great television, I am sad that they aren't making any new episodes.


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2008)

TV Show: The Office (American Version)
Movie: The Shawshank Redemption or V for Vendetta


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> anyone who doesn't like Seinfeld is a Communist.
> 
> haha. thats like top 3 dumbest things i've ever said :]



I'd take communism over Seinfeld any day.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dene said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who doesn't like Seinfeld is a Communist.
> ...




NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

TV Show: Beijing Express (hitchhiking race) and One-Tree-Hill (don't understand why I like that show, but I love the musical support)
Movie: Depends to much on my mood and company to pick one. The Matrix impressed me a lot, The Bodyguard gives me great memories, Ghandhi inspires me, Face Off "gets me the girl", Space Balls makes me laugh, etc.
Movie Title: in Diana Jones (subtle enough to be brilliant)


----------

